# 2002 Ford F-250 4x4



## MarkWood

So I figured I needed to start a build thread on My F-250............I will start with My tranny rebuild. I bought a transmission jack from Harbor freight, I ordered all the parts from Monster Transmission, I'm starting to regret it not sure if I will use them again. The parts are ok the kit even came with 18 quarts of synthetic fluid and a nice trans cooler, its just the tech service I'm not impressed with. 

View attachment Photo10202024.jpg


View attachment Photo10192100_1.jpg


View attachment Photo10192100.jpg


View attachment Photo10192059_1.jpg


View attachment Photo10192059_2.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Heres the transmission and transfer case after pulling it from the truck 

View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

and all disassembled and the housing cleaned up. 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

And here it is! 

View attachment 624.jpg


View attachment 026 (2).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Here it is almost done all thats left is to install the coast clutch and pump and build the valve body. If anyone out there might have a good suggestion on a new torque converter and who to order it from I will need one soon. 

View attachment 002 (2).jpg


View attachment 001 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris

Is that the torque shift trans. 5R110? Thats what I have in my 03 and my 06. They are both great trucks. I have the 99 with the 7.3 also in bually and 12' bed but don't recall which trans it has.


----------



## MarkWood

it's a 4R100


----------



## MarkWood

your 99 should be a 4R100. or it could be a E4OD  but i thnk the 99 is a 4R100


----------



## Chris

The 99 is a 350 service truck with a 12' bed, don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## MarkWood

Dont think it matters they went from the E4OD to the 4R100 in 99 and went to 5R110 in 2003.  as far as I can tell thats for all 350s and 250s.


----------



## Chris

I guess I will worry about it if it goes out.


----------



## MarkWood

maybe it wont........


----------



## Chris

Hopefully not. It is a good truck. Is yours on the road yet?


----------



## MarkWood

no not quite work keeps slowin down the process and i have to buy a torque converter before i can put it back in and they aint cheap.


----------



## MarkWood

Made some progress tonight!! i put new o-rings and gaskets on the pump and got it installed and the bolts torqued.the main assembly is done and sealed. now for the valve body and the rebuild will be complete.


----------



## Chris

You getting excited about driving it again?


----------



## MarkWood

I have to say I am!


----------



## MarkWood

did some valve body cleaning this evening and started puting it together.


----------



## MarkWood

got the valve body rebuilt tonite all i have to do is bolt the pan on and the tranny rebuild is done! now i have to buy a $600 torque converter so it may have to sit another week or two..........


----------



## Chris

That is a pricey torque converter.


----------



## MarkWood

I know thats what all the aftermarket companies want for a heavy towing converter. I'm gonna check with ford.


----------



## MarkWood

I might be in luck. Dacco trans has one that suits my needs for $230 gotta check the reviews but it seems good


----------



## Chris

Must better priced.


----------



## MarkWood

heres an updated tranny pic. 

View attachment 029.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Just got off the phone with Dacco!! My torque converter will be there around 2:00 PM today. I ended up getting a 2 clutch converter with a billet cover for $361.61!!


----------



## Chris

Getting closer to being back on the road.


----------



## MarkWood

Yup! hopefully this weekend! Or some time next week at least!!


----------



## Chris

I picked up a camper shell for mine, a hundred bucks but I had to paint it. 

View attachment IMG_20130321_143919.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

$100!!!!!!! thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Chris

Yup I can't complain. Here it was before i painted it. Sometimes I wish I didn't have ADHD and could spend a little more time on prepping things because it could have come out better. 

View attachment IMG_20130320_145515.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

looks good to me!


----------



## MarkWood

got the transmission and transfer case installed today! all thats left is to put the starter and trans cross member in, flush the trns lines install the new cooler and put fluid in it! 

View attachment Trans in F-250.jpg


View attachment Puttin trans in F-250.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good deal mark, I know you'll be glad to get it back on the road.


----------



## MarkWood

yes sir I will! it aint easy workin without a truck!


----------



## Chris

Now I can't wait to get mine back on the road although I can't complain because I have three others before I have to break out my jeep. This one is just my favorite work truck.


----------



## MarkWood

Charging the battery now! Just gotta put fluid in her, fire it up and hope for the best..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keep your fingers crossed Mark.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And give that puppy a bath, she deserves it after all you've put her through...


----------



## Chris

So is it running? I got mine fired up today.


----------



## MarkWood

Not yet thats on todays agenda, Im not sure if fhe battery is gonna charge or not.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well?......


----------



## Chris

Well?

............


----------



## MarkWood

Well..........today has not been great. I got stranded at the gas station due to a dead battery so I got it jumped off and went and bought a new one . The good news is the truck pulls and shifts but I am gonna have to get a new shift cable due to a broke retainer clip and a new shift lever because the over drive button is not working so here goes another $100!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well. at least you're getting closer to getting it back to work, congrats!


----------



## Chris

Mine only cost me a grand in parts due to some dead batteries. Is yours a diesel?


----------



## Chris

Nevermind it looks like you have the V10?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope I have the baby 5.4 V8........


----------



## Chris

The little feller eh. At least you get better mileage, I guess......


----------



## MarkWood

Bout 10-12 mpg at best


----------



## oldognewtrick

LMC has the control you can replace with out have to replace the lever, item number 17.

http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/fs/full.aspx?Page=83


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks old dog! Im sure that'll be cheaper than the $58 ford wants for the whole lever!


----------



## MarkWood

I've been drivin it some but still havent figured out the overdrive/shifting issue so I'm not driving it anymore until its fixed. The parts man at the local Ford dealer let me buy a shift lever and said I could plug the O/D button in and try it out he said if it doesnt fix it bring it back........so.......I did but..........it didnt fix it. I am gonna end up paying them $75 for a transmission diagnostic. I cant afford to throw parts at it till it gets fixed. 

View attachment 20130328_104427.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I didnt miss this at all!!!!! 

View attachment 20130328_112520.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

That was for the $3.72 a gallon premium it does'nt like regular or mid grade at all!


----------



## Chris

Wow you are lucky, our regular is more than 4 bucks. At least all mine will run fine on regular. Yours has to have an issue if it doesn't like it.


----------



## Chris

Sucks about your OD. Can't be too many things.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm thinking its time for a timing chain which could make it want high test by throwing the timeing off a tad, but the new timeing chain set is $200 so I will have to get the O/D straightened out first.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Sucks about your OD. Can't be too many things.



I put new solenoid pack in the valve body so I know its not that and its not the O/D button so it has to be speed sensors or a computer issue. unless theres something I havent thought of??


----------



## Chris

Light it on fire, seems to work for others?

A few possible problems, Wires chewed up in steering colum, common in our trucks but if it worked fine before unlikely.

Add more fluid, even if you added the recomended amount check it and add more, I have heard of guys needing 20-23 quarts after a rebuild like that even tho the manual says much less but keep an eye on it as to not way over fill it, I bet that is your problem.


----------



## MarkWood

I had the same issue right before it burnt up and started slippin so Its probably not fluid I put the 17.8 Qts the manual says it takes and have checked it several times and the level is good. I'm just gonna let ford figure it out I dont have time and cant afford to rebuild another tranny.


----------



## MarkWood

I must be tired of workin on this truck! I never say just let the dealer fix it!!


----------



## Chris

I think it still might be low on fluid, personally I would add another quart to see but that is just me.


----------



## Chris

I hate the dealer. Bunch of con artists around here.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I hate the dealer. Bunch of con artists around here.



They all are!


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I think it still might be low on fluid, personally I would add another quart to see but that is just me.



even if the level is good on the stick??


----------



## Chris

Thats what I have heard. I just googled it to and found someone with the same problem as you, rebuilt his trans and then OD didn't work, took him 22 quarts to get it going adding little by little. Said his dip stick didn't change much in between.


----------



## MarkWood

10-4 I might try it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, for what it's worth, you done a heck of a lot better than I could of. If it were me, it would all be in the back of a dumpster headed to the salvage yard bu now.

Don't you have a transmission shop nearby that does good work you can take it to?

I know how you feel, taking time, spending money and not having the result you hoped for. Hang in there, take a deep breath, it will work out.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, for what it's worth, you done a heck of a lot better than I could of. If it were me, it would all be in the back of a dumpster headed to the salvage yard bu now.
> 
> Don't you have a transmission shop nearby that does good work you can take it to?
> 
> I know how you feel, *taking time, spending money and not having the result you hoped for*. Hang in there, take a deep breath, it will work out.



Story of my life.


----------



## MarkWood

dont know of any good trans shops. I normally own trucks with manual transmissions so i never needed one. the only reason I bought this auto truck is because I thought it was a deal I couldnt pass up and I have a bum left leg and a stiff clutch is hard on it. lesson learned though its back to manual trans for me I'll just deal with the stiff clutch its a lot cheaper


----------



## Chris

So did you add any fluid today?

Did you light a match?

Did you forget the keys in it in the bad neighborhood?


----------



## MarkWood

Its at ford this morning I did ad a little fluid but it started goin up on the stick so I stopped its still doin the same thing


----------



## Chris

Thats gonna hurt your wallet. They will probably tell you that you need a new trans along with $2500 in other misc repairs.

I towed my 5th wheel to Colorado in Oct for deer hunting and my ball joint took a crap on me out there so i took it to the deal and told them I wanted to get a price on the ball joint repair. Well after it sat there for three days they got back to me to let me know that there is 2 grand worth of misc crap that needed to be done. I told them No Thanks I will take my truck elsewhere and then I had to pay them a hundred bucks for the inspection that I specifically asked them not to do.


----------



## MarkWood

I told them not to do anything but find out whats wrong and tell me what I need to do when I pick it up. I have a pretty good relationship with the parts man up there and they have worked with me so far. They actually let me buy a shifter and plug it in and see if it helped then when it didnt they let me return it for a full refund. That is pretty much unheard of when it comes to electrical parts usually they say no refunds on electrical parts. So maybe I will come out ok. we will see when I pick it up.


----------



## MarkWood

I really would like to light a match!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Well chris...............you were right the trans man at ford said the codes that he pulled make him think its internal. He also said the only way to know for sure is for him to tear the transmission down and check it. He said it could be the wrong clutches which its not. Or a warped housing, a warped housing is possible because I did not have it checked before the rebuild. I brought it home and started checkin stuf and found a ground that I forgot to install behind one of the housing bolts so I fixed that and I slowley added a quart of fluid and it is definatly shifting better but the stupid O/D light still starts flashing after driving it for a while.  The leval on the dip stick is still not showing overfull so I might add more fluid but to much fluid worries me. At this point im gonna work on it till its fixed and sel it or trade it for something with a manual trans.


----------



## Chris

Start like I do, start with simple and cheap and work your way up. Assume something stupid that you are not thinking of. Whats the worse with adding more fluid is you will have to drain some and also make sure you are checking it at proper temp and with the motor running and in Neutral.


----------



## MarkWood

Actually my dipstick says to check it in park and hot


----------



## MarkWood

There is drain plug on the trans pan so its not a big deal if have to drain some


----------



## Chris

So????????????????????


----------



## MarkWood

I have added 2 quarts of fluid and I have to stop because its starting to rise on the stick I installed that ground and have checked all of the other grounds on the truck as well as all of the fuses all fuses were good. But ............... the O/D light is still flashing. It is behaving better but still doesnt shift when it is supposed sometimes and I have to let off to get it to shift. it is pulling good and not slipping so I really dont know?????


----------



## MarkWood

I am still considering the match..............


----------



## MarkWood

Well it lost reverse smells and looks burnt. I geuss I'm pullin it back out might just sell it like it is? I cant afford a new transmission. or light a match!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Well it lost reverse smells and looks burnt. I geuss I'm pullin it back out might just sell it like it is? I cant afford a new transmission. or light a match!



Man, that sucks. Look on craigslist or check the junk yards for one. Replace it then sell it, you'll get a lot more for it running.


----------



## MarkWood

Yeah I will do that I was planing on selling it anyway.


----------



## Chris

That bites!


----------



## Chris

So whats the plan now that you slept on it?


----------



## MarkWood

I'm lookin for a junk yard trans, then sell it.


----------



## Chris

Your gonna put that trans in and fall in love with her again and keep it. I have been there a few times.


----------



## MarkWood

I was never in love with it to begin with just a good deal at the time. As we have already mentioned the 5.4 should have never been an option in a F250. I got two more bell housing bolts and 4 torque converter bolts and shes on the ground. I found a trans for $850 I'm going to get it as soon as I eat this samich and get the slushbox loaded in the TJ


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hate it for ya Mark.


----------



## MarkWood

It'll be aight oldog I been through a lot worse. Cant let a stupid duty get me down.


----------



## MarkWood

I didnt get it on the ground till 5:00 and the place that has the trans closes at 5:30 so..........I'll be there when they open at 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## Chris

Frustrating aint it. after you think you probably came very close to spending that amount on the rebuild anyway.


----------



## MarkWood

I have'nt 100% decided yet but I may sell the jeep as well as the truck so I can get something with less than 220,000 miles. I really don't want to but business is not good enough right now to keep up two high mileage vehicles.


----------



## MarkWood

actually if I added the price of the rebuild and the price of this used trans, I would be very close to a brand new one!


----------



## Chris

I paid 2200 for the rebuild in my stupid duty having a shop do all the work.

I hear you on a newer vehicle but I have two trucks well over 300,000 and one over 200,000 and both my jeeps over 200,000 all with very minimal maintenance costs. I think once you get them right they are good.


----------



## MarkWood

yeah problem is gettinem right after some jackleg has put 200,000 on it before you get it. I am getting a truck with a manual trans for sure, no matter what the mileage is. I have never had issues with any of the manual trans trucks I have owned but the autos on the other hand I have put a transmission in every autp truck I have had. I just  really need to spend more time makin $$ and a lot less time workin on trucks and spendin $$ on em. I DO NOT want to sell that jeep, but at this point I dont know what else to do unless I get lucky and find the truck I want for $7000-$8000 because thats all I'm gonna get out of my 250.


----------



## MarkWood

Oh my Jeep by the way is automatic and it is holding up well with 220,000 miles on the clock. But its the only one!


----------



## Chris

I also haven't had the best luck with autos but it is getting hard to find a good truck with other options and a manual.


----------



## MarkWood

Yea I know I've been lookin for weeks. That 2002 diesel chevy that the tree fell on was the perfect truck! It was a 6 spd manual with power everything just nice enough for a work truck!


----------



## MarkWood

I got the new/used trans this mornin. I'm waitin on reinforcements to help me put the big mother in. Takin one out is one thing but I'm not gonna attempt en install by my self on the ground. bad thing is I still have to spend another $100 on fluid. This truck is draining my savings!


----------



## Chris

That sucks!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, get the new to you trans in yet?


----------



## MarkWood

not yet got the filter and solenoid pack swapped and all the brackets and such installed and its sitting under the truck waiting. I will probably do it monday evening.


----------



## MarkWood

Transmissions in..............


----------



## Chris

Is it running?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Transmissions in..............



Congrats, does this one work better?


----------



## MarkWood

Still gotta hook everything up, then I guess it'll sit there till I get $ for $100 worth of fluid.


----------



## Chris

You have a bucket and a wrench?


----------



## MarkWood

Of course ???????????????????


----------



## MarkWood

I got it all buttoned up and ready to try, just need fluid now. Stupid economy!!


----------



## MarkWood

Still waiting on Chris to explain the Wrench and bucket deal???


----------



## Chris

Wander around town borrowing a quart here and there.


----------



## MarkWood

I thought you might be gettin at that. I would just come get a quart or two from each one of your stupid dutys but....I think my fuel bill would be more than just buying new fluid.......


----------



## MarkWood

Im going to look at some work tomorrow so maybe I'll make enough to get fluid. And I'm doing a big exterior repaint on a house next week.and I have a paint contractor wanting to sub me a bunch of pressure washing and carpenter work. Im about to be slamed!! Feast or famin!


----------



## Chris

I love having too much work, sadly that is not the case for me. I just finished up a good sized job with nothing lined up. Hopefully the phone starts ringing.


----------



## MarkWood

Well it's not always like that for me either. I havent made anything in two weeks. $50 hear and there but nothin to speak of.


----------



## MarkWood

I scored a pressure wash bid today and scheduled it for tomorrow I will be washing a house, Driveway, and patio so it looks like there is a transmission fluid purchase in the near future.


----------



## MarkWood

My bro in law is putting a new front axle on an excursion for one of his customers, I told him he might want to check the fluid level before he took it back...............


----------



## MarkWood

I got some fluid this morning and I am putting it in as I type this I have 16 quarts in it so far I drove it down the street to get the fluid circulated and am about to add the rest so far so good........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya...


----------



## MarkWood

It's good to go. I drove it about 20 miles and the O/D light didnt flash nary a time, shifts when its supposed to and doesnt slam into gear.I even pulled the mobile shop around a little.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Congrats Mark. Bet you're glad it's fixed.


----------



## Chris

Congrats! Hope it stays well for you.

I have a couple glow plugs on their way out or at least codes thrown. That and a new water leak, there is a squeaking when she is cold and that is when it leaks, I think it is the water pump which I installed in November, not even 6 months old.


----------



## MarkWood

That sux chris but one thing I have learned is if your gonna have Big trucks your always gonna have big problems to fix, if you want small and cheap truck problems buy little trucks! I personly would rather have big trucks!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

I took my truck on a 2.5 hour trip one way to the blue ridge mountains to replace a metal roof and pulled the mobile shop. The truck did well I just made it back home the only damage the trip cost is about $100 gas bill. Yes its fixed and yes I am happy about it but.......shes still going up for sale. I just need more motor and a manual trans for the daily towing I putem through.


----------



## Chris

That smaller motor would probably had been fine with a manual.


----------



## MarkWood

I agree my last truck truck was a 2500 chevy with a 350 small block and a manual it was a beast.


----------



## Chris

Any luck on selling her? I saw the add on Facebook.


----------



## MarkWood

Not yet......you want it?


----------



## Chris

I already have too many of them. You want a few of mine?


----------



## MarkWood

Only if one ofem has a straight shift trans.........


----------



## MarkWood

I had a trade offer for a 2000 z71 extended cab with 4" lift on 33's auto trans just rebuilt engine just rebuilt. I told him no thanks


----------



## MarkWood

Then I got a text asking if it was a deisel I started to ask him if he read my add?! Because it plainly states that ot is a 5.4 gasser. But.......I just replied no.


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> Only if one ofem has a straight shift trans.........



I wish, but no I don't own anything with a manual any more except my buggy. Even my moped has an auto.



WoodRacing said:


> I had a trade offer for a 2000 z71 extended cab with 4" lift on 33's auto trans just rebuilt engine just rebuilt. I told him no thanks



That means they bandaided the problem and want you to have it.



WoodRacing said:


> Then I got a text asking if it was a deisel I started to ask him if he read my add?! Because it plainly states that ot is a 5.4 gasser. But.......I just replied no.



People don't know how to read full adds anymore, I think they they just read the year, make, model and call. I like to read as much as possible first, mainly because I don't like to talk to people.


----------



## MarkWood

Yeah I say why would I waste my time calling if it aint what I want so I read the whole thing first! I am in the process of working a swap for a 2000 F250, 4x2, extended cab, 7.3 diesel, manual trans.


----------



## MarkWood

Ugh!!!!!!! 

View attachment 20130424_170931.jpg


----------



## havasu

That blows. Too bad!


----------



## Chris

Turn too sharp towing? Back into a big rig?


----------



## MarkWood

Turned to sharp back into a tree!  I put a new tail light in it today I'll pull out my stud gun and slide hammer this weekend and fix the dents.........


----------



## MarkWood

SOOOOOO with no luck on selling my 250 I am thinking about doing some performance tuning to up my towing performance and maybe my fuel mileage. does anyone have any programmers/tuners or other performance mods that ya'll recommend for a ford 5.4 Gasser?


----------



## Chris

Gearing, gearing, gearing along with the Flowmaster and a K&N filter or cold air intake will get you where you want.

I am researching programmers for my V10 but with little luck of ones that actually do something.


----------



## Chris

If you want a programmer this is the site that everyone is giving good reviews about. I hear this guy knows what he is doing with Fords.

http://www.5startuning.com/index.html


----------



## MarkWood

Yeah I looked at that site thatz where the ford truck forums are recomending. The reveiws sound pretty good on there tuning capabilities.


----------



## MarkWood

I already did a k&n airfilter but not the cold air intake. How mich more will the intake help?


----------



## Chris

Not much and what you did is probably enough assuming you also have a high flow muffler to go with it. An intake without exhaust is almost worthless. Cherry bomb turbo's are only like 20 bucks ad will open up the exhaust a little.

Like said before Gearing is where you will notice most of you change but also costs a pretty penny. Everyone recommends 4.30 for towing and everyday driving but since mine was lifted with 35's I went 4.56 and she is like a rocket now, one of the faster V10's I have driven and tows like that trailer owes her money. I can not cruise at 90-100 anymore because my RPM's will be up there due to gearing but I don't drive that fast anyway. If I did more street then towing I would rather be on 4.30. 

I think you would gain more in gearing alone then what an intake, exhaust and tuner could give you. What gears do you have now? I am assuming 4.10 since it has the baby motor and 4x4. Mine came stock with them anyway?


----------



## MarkWood

I am running a 285/75/16 which equals a 33 so Im assuming I should go with a 4.30?


----------



## Chris

If you don't do much highway I would do 4.56 but if you are mainly pulling loads down the highway 4.30 would probably be perfect. I thought my 4.10's were great until I upgraded, a night and day difference.

Play around with this site a little and you can get it to exactly where you want it.

http://www.grimmjeeper.com/gears.html


----------



## MarkWood

Ok so I went on the sight and entered my numbers and im kinda leanin tword the 4.56 I am currently doin 3000 rpm at 70 mph with overdrive off. According to the site if I go to 4.56 I will be at 3700 rpm at 70. My question is now how much will that hurt my fuel mileage?


----------



## Chris

On mine I don't notice it because I am gaining at the lower end. I just towed my boat 600 miles and 99% was highway and I was getting a few MPG better than I ever have and I was cruising at about 70-72 most of the time.


----------



## MarkWood

You also have 35's so thats gonna make your final gear ratio a little differant than it would me with a 33.


----------



## Chris

True, I just towed my 5th wheel about 300 miles round trip. On my way out of town in stop and go traffic most of the way I got about 6 mpg, Havent filled her up yet to get the trip home MPG but I know it is better then the way out.


----------



## MarkWood

I've been gettin a bad vibration in my right front this week. today when I got home I pulled the right front wheel off and discovered that the axle and hub seals have worn slap out (I reckon I shouldnt be surprised with 223,000 on the clock) Soooo I pulled the axle out and went to the Zone and of course they didnt havem and cant gettem. I'll check Carquest and NAPA tomorrow and I'll be driven old faithful till I findem.


----------



## Chris

My ball joints have gone out on two of my trucks. The v10 with 90 k on the clock and my 6.0 with 366k on the clock.


----------



## MarkWood

yea I'm getting some squeaking when I turn I think its the ball joints but the feel tight so I'm gonna try some grease on those.


----------



## Chris

My 6.0 squeaks and my V10 the wheel rattles and is about to fall off.


----------



## MarkWood

Might just be a FORD thing.


----------



## MarkWood

Spent $70 on two front axle seals today.


----------



## MarkWood

I may never own another ford. Even small issues seem to turn into big issues with this truck. I know there is good and bad with all makes of trucks I think the issue is ive been workin on chevys all my life and I dont know the ford fixes and issues.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So how you and the super duty getting along?


----------



## MarkWood

Ok,I just rebuilt the right side of my front diff. I did new upper and lower ball joints, inner and outer axle seals, and a new hub. That was one heck of a job. I was gonna do the left side next week but.....she started missin when im on the gas and has a rough idle, scanner says misfire on cylinder #7 so I bought a set of sparkplugs and if that doesnt fix it I'll replace the #7 coil pack. Transmission is still pullin and shifting like a champ though


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> So how you and the super duty getting along?



And by the way thats stupid duty.


----------



## MarkWood

Atleast my TJ gets to rest for a while.......


----------



## MarkWood

Well It def needed the plugs dont know how they were firing at all, But.........still misfire on #7 I'll be gettin a coil pack soon.


----------



## Chris

Hows the truck holding up?


----------



## MarkWood

no problems so far. I pull the enclosed nearly every day and no trans issues. needs new left front ball joints though........


----------



## Chris

Is it making noise or falling apart?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> no problems so far. I pull the enclosed nearly every day and no trans issues. needs new left front ball joints though........



Where you been hiding at? We were about ready to send out a search party...


----------



## MarkWood

Been wide open as a case knife in a bar fight! No time for computer time.........as for the ball joints they have a very loud and annoying squeak when I turn but not falling apart, so I will probably wait for a while on those.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Been wide open as a case knife in a bar fight! No time for computer time.........as for the ball joints they have a very loud and annoying squeak when I turn but not falling apart, so I will probably wait for a while on those.



No excuse, you gotta stop by and say hi once in a while or we start to feel neglected.


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> Been wide open as a case knife in a bar fight! No time for computer time.........as for the ball joints they have a very loud and annoying squeak when I turn but not falling apart, so I will probably wait for a while on those.



Since they are likely non greasable ones you can spray some grease under the boot to quite them down, i have been doing that for a couple years now.


----------



## MarkWood

The bottom one is Greaseable but the top one is not I have put grease in the bottom buut it didnt help at all. I will try some spray grease on the top.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> No excuse, you gotta stop by and say hi once in a while or we start to feel neglected.



Hi................................


----------



## havasu

Hello.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hello.......



Why hello, fancy meeting you in a place like this...


----------



## MarkWood

New toolbox. 

View attachment 20130726_171142.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice toolbox, but you know that thing would run better if you washed those nasty, Georgia clay covered tires...


----------



## Chris

Starting to look like a contractors truck.....


----------



## MarkWood

It already has a polished box on it bit I couldnt lock it so I got one that I could lock.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Nice toolbox, but you know that thing would run better if you washed those nasty, Georgia clay covered tires...



I might let my help wash it when we slow down a bit but right now were gettin it!! gotta make hay while theres hay to make!


----------



## MarkWood

Ouch............ 

View attachment 20130820_080647.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Ouch............



I told ya to clean them nasty dirty tires...


seriously, hope everyones OK.


----------



## MarkWood

Dont think it woulda helped........folks in front of me slammed on the brakes to look at another wreck I had the enclosed in tow on a wet road I hit the brakes and started to slide there was no way to avoid it. The cop didnt even write me a ticket he saw the whole thing and said it was unavoidable. Maybe the shop'll washem after they fix it?!


----------



## MarkWood

Or maybe they'll total it and I can get a truck with a motor in it instead of that hamster in a wheel that truck has........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bumpers and grills can be fixed, glad everyone survived.


----------



## Chris

Well that sucks! I keep hoping for the day when my gray one gets totalled. I want an upgrade too.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Bumpers and grills can be fixed, glad everyone survived.



Yes sir they can. We dont heal as easily as bumpers and grills.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Well that sucks! I keep hoping for the day when my gray one gets totalled. I want an upgrade too.



Im pretty sure It wont be totaled my luck aint that good.


----------



## Chris

They will probably give you mis matched paint too.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> They will probably give you mis matched paint too.



Yes, they will do that for sure.......


----------



## MarkWood

I went by the ford place where my truck is and did a look over its def gonna need two fenders a hood bumper grill both headlights all turnsignals two tow hooks core support radiator ac condensor trans cooler. Doesnt appear to be any frame damage but not tellin what kinda engine accessories got busted. My geuss is $4000-$5000 damage the truck values at $8500 good condition kelley blue book. It probably wont total, last time I checked most ins companies would fix up to 75% of value


----------



## MarkWood

Akins Ford called yesterday with $5900 repair quote. Possible total, I'll fing out today.................


----------



## Chris

Yay! when they toal it, buy it back for a grand and fix it yourself.


----------



## MarkWood

They totaled it I dont want it back though I've got work lined up for the next two months and dont have time to fix it. There giving me more than I payed for it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, sounds like the problem of that little V-8 has been solved. Nows the time to start looking for a diesel.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm lookin but its gonna take more than the $8000 that there giving me to get a good one so I will probably put the $ in the bank and save and search for a while. I have my dads chevy astro work van in my posession until december when he returns from his travels it has a rack on top and shelves inside of it so I cam make do with it for a few months. Best thing about it is 20 mpg.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well it sounds like you can take your time and find something you'll be happy with. At least you can give the jeep a rest.


----------



## MarkWood

Yea I could rest it if I could get it back from my brother, hes had it for a couple months hes supposed to get him somthin soon


----------



## MarkWood

State farm called yesterday afternoon they have my check, going to get it this morning and put it in the bank, the search is on.


----------



## Chris

And that was the last we heard of Wood Racing, took the check and ran.....


----------



## MarkWood

Im still kikin. just spending less time online these days.


----------



## Chris

Your alive?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Im still kikin. just spending less time online these days.



Been wondering how you've be been. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------

